# Why does my tort stick his neck out and back in and out and back in?



## Susannadior (Dec 9, 2018)

I've had Murphy for just over a week. Hes a month old Desert Tort. This is my first tortoise, so I am making sure he is healthy and comfortable. He sometimes does this thing with this neck. He sticks it out and back in and back out. He does it when he backs, when he eats and when I soak him oh and sometimes when he sleeps is this normal behaviour? What the heck is he doing? Lol

Thank you all!!!


----------



## LilKat (Dec 9, 2018)

Susannadior said:


> I've had Murphy for just over a week. Hes a month old Desert Tort. This is my first tortoise, so I am making sure he is healthy and comfortable. He sometimes does this thing with this neck. He sticks it out and back in and back out. He does it when he backs, when he eats and when I soak him oh and sometimes when he sleeps is this normal behaviour? What the heck is he doing? Lol
> 
> Thank you all!!!


I really dont know what hes doing but just wanted to say what a beautiful little baby tort!!


----------



## Susannadior (Dec 9, 2018)

LilKat said:


> I really dont know what hes doing but just wanted to say what a beautiful little baby tort!!


Why thank you!!! Hes such a love and I'm so happy I have him. He is odd though lol


----------



## T Smart (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi,

So cute! 

The head movement might simply be from him breathing. But just to be safe, has he been pooping recently?


----------



## Susannadior (Dec 9, 2018)

He has. I was outside letting him graze on Friday and Saturday and pooped both times.


----------

